# Whos from NH?



## avalancheplow (Dec 20, 2003)

Just wondering who else is from NH. I know most of the people but have seen a lot of new members. Anyone in the seacoast area want to get together?


----------



## Ian03 (Dec 10, 2003)

I am actually from the Hampton Area as well. I don't believe we've met??
What kind of truck do you guys drive? Are you the one's with the really small light bar and wuss truck?? You guys should buy a 1/2 ton Silverado!!


----------



## avalancheplow (Dec 20, 2003)

Ian03 you drive that HUGE chevy right with that really big fisher plow


----------



## Hamptonplow (Nov 19, 2003)

We should have lunch at the Airfield after the next storm


----------



## jsaunders (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm in south western NH by Milford off of rt 101. Joel


----------



## jglandscaping (Dec 31, 2004)

Hey Guys, Im from Amherst, right off 101 also. 
-96 Silverado ext cab, flowmaster, K&N intake, poweraid spacer, hidden strobes, whelen dash led.
-7.5ft Minute mount
-05 GMC Sierra 2500HD ext cab
18 years old and just enough accounts (22 drives)


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

Monadnoc region here.


----------



## snowbankr (Oct 6, 2004)

Just outside of Concord....by about 11 miles.


----------



## killed300ex (Apr 29, 2004)

im from the Rochester Area
Evan


----------



## bamaa (Jan 23, 2004)

Holy crap, Last post was in 05 

Time to get this on the front page.

Franklin / Tilton area

Big Bill


----------



## NHDIESEL (Jan 13, 2011)

i'm from milford/bedford nh area. just joined this site. anyone from the area post your cell number incase you need a hand. my phone is full of guys plowing in this area and guys i sub some work to. we all back eachother up if truck gets stuck or rig breaks down

the two from milford/amherst. whats your cell #

my cell is 603-620-9010


----------

